# Best Commercial Snow Blower???



## wiscobest86 (Mar 5, 2013)

We are a newer land management company in Milwaukee, WI looking to purchase a new/slightly used 2-stage walk behind snow blower.

We currently have 35 residential and commercial accounts. We are using 2012 QZR Toro for light snow falls, a 2-stage Honda HS55 which is +20 years old for the heavier ones, and 2 shovels. 

We are looking to add another 2-stage snow blower and have run into questions...

Is it worth it to go 15 hp? Some brands seem cheaper than Honda, but are they reliable?

Are the Honda/Toro 2-stage blowers really worth the extra money? I know my old one was, but I'm hesitant to spend $2,500-$3,000 on the second one... Any brand suggestions that may save me some money?

Is anyone running a Honda/Toro 2 stage 1-2 years old? What do you think of it?

We are in Milwaukee, WI so if anyone has anything used to sell give us a shout!



P.S. We are also looking for a 52" ZTR Mower

Thanks!!


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Honda. Great machine. We have one hydrostat, awesome machine. I run two Honda snow throwers and two toro snow throwers. Bt the two, about the same weight, nice to use, about the same price. Can't go wrong with either toro or Honda. Are they worth the cost, YES!


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

Ariens 2 stage, $1000. Never had 1 problem bought it 08 & we've done a hell of a lot of drive's!
Used to do about 70 drives every storm. Still looks brand new & runs like it did the first day.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Honda for a single stage and Ariens for a dual


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a honda that is 23 years old and I will put it up any machine in the same size range. bottom line honda hydo is the best.


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

No offence to anyone (I do own 1 honda) but buy American! Or as much as u can. Proud American!


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

The honda 1332 on tracks is imo the finest 2 stage blower made. We also have a 1332 Ariens pro as well. Both great machines but when you get into the heavy stuff, 8"+ the honda goes through it with little effort, The ariens goes through it fine also but you have to pull up on the handles to keep the front of the blower from riding up in the heavy dumpings.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

Simplicity pro line or the upper end Ariens and you won't be disappointed---we have one of each


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ariens makes great 2 stage blowers. Make sure you buy from a real dealer, don't waste your money on the cheap ones at Home Depot. My back up guy uses a Toro that works very well also.


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

JMHConstruction;1617401 said:


> Ariens makes great 2 stage blowers. Make sure you buy from a real dealer, don't waste your money on the cheap ones at Home Depot. My back up guy uses a Toro that works very well also.


Good point about the dealer! No box stores


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the Hondas, but the tracks make sense. Whatever you buy, make it a Pro model. Our Ariens 1332 Pro has been good to us for many years. The ones you see at Home Depot, etc have a design life of 5-10 years for private individuals. That's 5-10 events for us.


----------



## XYZSnowPros (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.reform.at/en/municipal/mower/action.view/entity.list_products.html


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i run areins and john deere snowblowers, but john deere getting out of the snowblower market .so i would go with the areins.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a 2 stage Toro blower it's about 7 years old now it runs great I paid about $1600 for it but I'd rather buy alittle cheaper than that now maybe a Ariens stage 2 would be a good choice also. They deffinately make some sweet snowblowers now adays. I think you can make some good money snowblowing deffinately need a couple if thats how your clearing your snow.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

You get what you pay for. Buy a cheap blower & you'll be replacing it sooner.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Read good things about Toro here and found this 10/32...but this looks way diff from what I have seen? ANy experience with this intake?


----------



## ducnut (Oct 22, 2013)

Things look to have changed a bit with Ariens, since the original post. I'm not seeing a 1332 model in their lineup. What level machine in their current lineup do I need to start looking at. I'm thinking the Professional 32"-12V is what I'm after, as I have some elbow/wrist issues that make cold, pull-starting any engine very difficult. The electric start looks appealing. However, in central IL we don't get enough snow to really justify that much machine. The Compact or Deluxe models would probably be adequate. I have a single-stage and would like a 2-stage to handle heavier snowfalls. I'm a bit lost. Thoughts?

http://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-blowers


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ducnut;1655339 said:


> Things look to have changed a bit with Ariens, since the original post. I'm not seeing a 1332 model in their lineup. What level machine in their current lineup do I need to start looking at. I'm thinking the Professional 32"-12V is what I'm after, as I have some elbow/wrist issues that make cold, pull-starting any engine very difficult. The electric start looks appealing. However, in central IL we don't get enough snow to really justify that much machine. The Compact or Deluxe models would probably be adequate. I have a single-stage and would like a 2-stage to handle heavier snowfalls. I'm a bit lost. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-blowers


From past experience, if you can afford to get the better, get it. If you want a 2 stage to handle the bigger snow, just because it's a 2 stage doesn't mean it will handle the large snow. Look at the size of engine and how the machine is built and you will see why they charge more for it. I'm not too familiar with the new models but check out your local dealer. They will be able to answer any questions and may let you try out the electric start and everything else. Good luck


----------



## ducnut (Oct 22, 2013)

JMHConstruction;1655347 said:


> I'm not too familiar with the new models but check out your local dealer. They will be able to answer any questions and may let you try out the electric start and everything else. Good luck


Yeah, my "local" dealer is over an hour away. But, I'm willing to drive.

As for the 2-stage, I've found myself in wet snow that my single just doesn't like. And, we get some good sized drifts that the larger mouth of a 2-stage would better handle.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

If I were buying, it would be a Track Hydro-Pro 32".


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a Hydro Pro 28". I would pop for the 32".


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Better video, not sideways.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Last video, I promise.


----------



## ducnut (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha. We haven't seen that much snow in ~40yrs. That would be like an entire winter's worth, for us, these days.

I may need to start a new thread. I'm certain on Ariens, but, don't know how much blower to get and can't seem to find a thread that answers that. Most of you guys live in areas that see way more snow than we could ever hope for.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ducnut;1655351 said:


> Yeah, my "local" dealer is over an hour away. But, I'm willing to drive.
> 
> As for the 2-stage, I've found myself in wet snow that my single just doesn't like. And, we get some good sized drifts that the larger mouth of a 2-stage would better handle.


Your snow sounds about like our here in Kansas City. We don't get too many large snows, but when we do it's nice to have something to get the job done. I traded my good one for 2 toro single stage because I didn't use it much and my guys like the smaller size because it's fast and light. I picked up a cheapo craftsman 2 stage. I want my ariens back!! I did find this video and it has helps SO MUCH. 



 I also made some drift cutters and did a few other thing. I would do what's in the video no matter what for wet snow. The hardest part is figuring out how to get the rubber. My biggest complaint with the craftsman is the engine size and all the plastic. It cants really handle large drifts or heavy anows (the whole reason I picked up another 2 stage)


----------



## ducnut (Oct 22, 2013)

JMHConstruction;1655630 said:


> Your snow sounds about like our here in Kansas City. We don't get too many large snows, but when we do it's nice to have something to get the job done. I traded my good one for 2 toro single stage because I didn't use it much and my guys like the smaller size because it's fast and light. I picked up a cheapo craftsman 2 stage. I want my ariens back!! I did find this video and it has helps SO MUCH.
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some drift cutters and did a few other thing. I would do what's in the video no matter what for wet snow. The hardest part is figuring out how to get the rubber. My biggest complaint with the craftsman is the engine size and all the plastic. It cants really handle large drifts or heavy anows (the whole reason I picked up another 2 stage)


The link for the video didn't work, when I copied and pasted it.

I called the dealer and the owner was out, today. He's supposed to call me back, tomorrow. He should have a good idea as to what I need to be looking at. Supposedly, they have quite a few machines in stock. I'll be at the Expo and will nose around the Ariens booth, as well.


----------



## ducnut (Oct 22, 2013)

Update: I brought home an Ariens Compact 24. For the questionable number of snowfalls where I'd actually use a 2-stage, this one made the most economical sense. I'm sure, it'll last me many years and am confident in the product.


----------

